# Ladies Camp auf Granne - wer ist dabei?



## gsubelle (2. Oktober 2009)

Servus! 

bin auf der Suche nach Bikerinnen, die Lust haben, bzw.sich sogar schon zum Ladies Camp mit Sandra Wallenhorst im November auf GranC. angemeldet haben ( http://free-motion.net/de/event/sandra-wallenhorst-free-motion ). Wie habt ihr das mit dem Hotel geklärt? 
Bei Flügen ist ja RyanAir als günstige Alternative klar, aber in Punkto Hotel bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher...
Und generell: es wär mein erstes Camp,.. wie kann man sich das so vorstellen? 

Schon mal vielen Dank!
Grüße*


----------



## Genou (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

zu dem Camp kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, aber zum Hotel und Flug. Wir waren im März diesen Jahres auf Gran Canaria zum Biken. 

Bei Free-Motion buchten wir die Tourpakete und die Bikes. Das Hotel und den Flug hatten wir als Pauschalreise gebucht, das kam letztendlich günstiger, als Flug und Hotel getrennt zu reservieren. Die Bikestation von Free-Motion ist direkt am Hotel "Sandy Beach" (siehe auch auf Homepage von Free-Motion). Vielleicht kannst Du da ein für Dich interessantes Angebot finden. Wir waren im Hotel "Dunamar", das auch gleich um die Ecke von F-M ist.

Gruß
Claudia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsubelle (6. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Claudia, 

vielen Dank!
ja, hab mir auch gedacht, dass eine Pauschalreise wohl günstiger kommt, aber so kurzfristig noch ein gutes Angebot zu finden... :-/ 
Du sagst, Du warst schon bei der Station? Was für Pakete habt ihr denn gebucht (wenn ich fragen darf)? U.wie ist das vom Niveau her.. muss sagen, zöger ja auch ein wenig, weil, naja, ich mag nur ungern das Schlusslicht bei diesem Camp bilden  

Grüße*


----------



## Genou (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo 

ich hätte vielleicht dazu sagen sollen, daß wir MTB-Touren/Bikes gebucht haben, kann Dir also nur dazu was schreiben.

Es wurden 5/6 Touren mit unterschiedlichen Leveln angeboten. Ich hatte mir die Beschreibungen der Einzelnen auf der Hompage durchgelesen und mich für 4 der Touren entschieden, die dann auch ziemlich genau den Beschreibungen/Level entsprachen. Mein Freund fuhr alle Touren mit. Je mehr Touren man bucht, desto günstiger wirds auch.

Ich war auch nicht bei den Schnellsten. Es wurde immer eine gewisse Strecke/Teilstücke zurückgelegt, die meist kurz durchgesprochen wurde, damit man ungefähr wusste was jetzt auf einen zukommt. Jeder konnte sein eigenes Tempo fahren bis alle am abgesprochenen Treffpunkt eingetrudelt waren. Es waren immer sehr nette Leute dabei, es wurde immer Rücksicht genommen und es war nie einer stinkig weil er/sie mal ein paar Minuten warten mussten.

Vermutlich läuft das bei den Rennradtouren ähnlich ab? Guck doch mal, ob Du was auf der HP dazu findest. Falls nicht schreib doch eine Mail an Free-Motion, die sind normalerweise sehr hilfsbereit.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Claudia


----------

